# Connecting to VirtualBox



## pauljames (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi,

I have ports/virtualbox-ose (VirtualBox-ose-4.0.12) installed on a Servaris 1U Rackmount Server running FreeBSD 8.0-stable. Installed it with the *only* options being VDE, VNC and Webservice checked. Installed without any issue. Continued to install phpvirtualbox-4.0.7 again, without any issues.

Webservice works and can connect to the phpvirtualbox and create Guest Systems.

The problem is trying to connect to the 1U Server with either Vinagre (using IP/port#) or TSClient (rdp). It always fails. pf is running and I have tried with both rdr pass on .... to a port and with a simple pass in on $ext_if to that same port. Watched pflog.txt and did not see myself being blocked. So I will rule out any pf firewall issue.

I start the guest (not yet installed because I can get there to install), with the following command:

```
VBoxHeadless --startvm NewOS -v on -e "TCP/PORT=xxxx" -e "TCP/Address=xx.xx.xx.xx"
```

no errors on starting, but no connection to the VirtualHost is possible. In phpvirtualbox I can see the install starting so I know it's working. 

Question is what am I missing or doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 4, 2011)

Enable the VNC server when starting the guest with -n.


----------



## pauljames (Sep 6, 2011)

*[SOLVED] Connecting to VirtualBox*



			
				wblock said:
			
		

> Enable the VNC server when starting the guest with -n.



That made the difference. Connected. Now to other issues.

Thank you for your help


----------

